# Anth's Equipment List



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, we'll start with the HT. Sorry no pics yet, but soon . . . 


Sanyo Z4 720p LCD projector
Optoma Greywolf II 92" screen
Verizon Fios HD-DVR
Panasonic RP-91 DVD player
Xbox
Phillips S-VHS vcr
Marantz SR-18 AV receiver (used as a preamp only)
Behringer BFD (forget model number 1100, maybe, over 5 years old)
NHT SA-2 sub amplifier
Outlaw Audio 1050, 5 channel amp (I think I have that model number right)

Magnepan MG-10 front speakers
Magnapan MG-MC1 rear speakers
Homemade (DIY) NHT 1259 subwoofer

This all in a small, L-shaped basement rec room with riser and DIY equipment rack (and some really nice LaZboy oversized reclining loveseats).

Anth


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

DOH! Almost forgot:

Music only system:
DIY Adire Audio HE10.1 speakers
Bottlehead Foreplay Preamp (DIY)
Antique Sound Labs Wave 8 amps
Old Sony portable CD player
Sony MiniDisc deck
Marantz Tape Deck

In-progress: converting CD library to FLAC to serve with Slimserver to a Slim Devices Squeezebox (or our laptops anywhere in the house).

Anth


----------

